# My latest bottle label



## Swede (Sep 17, 2008)

Thought I would share -- finally got around to making the labels for my Blueberry Shiraz batch I just completed. I used my own photography for the background to make it kind of subtle. The letter "D" is the first letter of my last name which I will probably watermark on all my labels. More to come!


http://www.kellydrown.com/misc/blueshiraz_singlesm.jpghttp://www.kellydrown.com/misc/blueshiraz_singlesm.jpg


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 17, 2008)

swede,


That is such a beautiful label. It will look great on the bottles. Take pictures when you have it bottled.


And...........also...........Welcome to the Forum...Ramona


----------



## Swede (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you! I used a lot of color in that one, and since the wine is dark in the bottle, the top kind of disappears into the color of the wine. Printed out on a color laser printer, it came out really nice.


I have it bottled up already so I'll take a few pictures and post it. Didn't think about doing that. I have several more labels to design up using some of my photo work in the next couple weeks. I can post those too if anyone is interested.


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 17, 2008)

Swede,
We are always interested in your work. And we love pictures.


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for Posting your label...very nice!!!
The more we see the more we inspire each other.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 17, 2008)

Great label


----------



## First250 (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice label, Swede. Having recently tried to make my first labels, I can appreciate your success in making this niceone. Hope the wine is just as good!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 17, 2008)

Great label Swede!


----------



## Bert (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nice label Swede....


----------



## moose (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Grumpy (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice label Swede, I have a carboy of shiraz ready to bottle my self but i may just drink it straight from the carboy.HA HA just kidding kinda!


----------



## Swede (Sep 23, 2008)

That sounds delicious!


----------



## Swede (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's my latest label for my Chardonnay batch from George that I have brewing... Hopefully this isn't too big. I wasn't able to get it to post last time for the other label. This is actual size.


I'm not 100% sold on this one and may change it. I'm just thinking on it at the moment.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 23, 2008)

It's great, Swede!!! I wouldn't change it!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2008)

Love the crackled font!


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 24, 2008)

Swede. Very nice label!


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 24, 2008)

I love the B&amp;W with the color. Nice effect. Sounds Delicious.....Next time throw in some rose petals. I did an apricot/rose......Very Nice.


Ramona


----------

